# SF is for entertainment, how can horse racing be entertaining?



## Paco Dennis (May 11, 2022)

There are many threads on SF that is not for entertainment, they are for problems, illness, and serious issues. But Matrix said Sf is for entertainment, not for education. This a small group of people who try to communicate through social media. Why would such terrible news like the Kentucky Derby be cause for entertainment, and enthusiasm, when the horses are tortured.


----------



## Pepper (May 11, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> There are many threads on SF that is not for entertainment, they are for problems, illness, and serious issues. But *Matrix said Sf is for entertainment, not for education. *This a small group of people who try to communicate through social media. Why would such terrible news like the Kentucky Derby be cause for entertainment, and enthusiasm, when the horses are tortured.


Isn't that what you are doing now?  Educating, I mean.  I think your point needs to be said, but so do many others and many others enjoy the Kentucky Derby, etc.  Not taking sides, no not at all.


----------



## RadishRose (May 11, 2022)

Oh dear......


----------



## win231 (May 11, 2022)

Horse Racing is  abhorrent animal abuse - much like Greyhound Racing, Bull Riding, Bullfighting, Rodeos & Circuses.  But as long as something makes money, it will continue & fans will continue to be in denial & wear blinders to support what they enjoy.
Man has no respect for his fellow beings; never has & never will.
Man is not the "King of Beasts."  Man is the king of scum.


----------



## Remy (May 11, 2022)

@Paco Dennis I won't click on the video, to save my sanity. I with you on this. 

When I heard about the big upset and all the money won by those who bet on the horse that was a longshot, what I really thought of was the poor horses.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 11, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> There are many threads on SF that is not for entertainment, they are for problems, illness, and serious issues. But Matrix said Sf is for entertainment, not for education. This a small group of people who try to communicate through social media. Why would such terrible news like the Kentucky Derby be cause for entertainment, and enthusiasm, when the horses are tortured.


I know what post you're talking about. Considering context, I'm pretty sure Matrix chose the word "education" to avoid words that might have been inflammatory.


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2022)

It's not entertaining!
Any animal racing or the game of Polo is nothing more than cruelty to these poor animals.
It really Pi$$es me off!


----------



## JustBonee (May 11, 2022)

Tish said:


> it's not entertaining!
> Any animal racing or the game of Polo is nothing more than cruelty to these poor animals.
> It really Pi$$es me off!


I just can't watch horses racing either  ...   looks like something horrible waiting to happen.


----------



## senior chef (May 11, 2022)

Mankind has been riding, pulling ultra heavy loads, and  racing horses since the beginning of time... to say nothing of horses in combat. 

I find it extremely unlikely that the owner of a million dollar horse would ever deliberately do anything to harm that horse. Pain masking ? Sure, why not ?  After-all, humans consume pain masking drugs as a regular course. 

In any event, race horses are routinely tested for illegal performance enhancing drugs.


----------



## win231 (May 11, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> I just can't watch horses racing either  ...   looks like something horrible waiting to happen.


And it often does:
And we're only in May.
https://horseracingwrongs.org/killed-2022/


----------



## Buckeye (May 11, 2022)

This year's Derby upset was certainly true to the old axiom ("The most exciting two minutes in sports").  And it is always fun to see the blue collar entry upset the elites.


----------



## katlupe (May 11, 2022)

I rescued two horses from the racing world. My horse was a horse who did very well and came in first in almost every breeze she was in. The day of the race she went over backwards in the starting gate, jockey too. I imagine he beat her for that but she refused to race. After that anyone who rode her ended up in the hospital. Until my husband. When I got her I figured out she would do what I wanted if she was working with me, not for me. We were partners. Different people who worked with her never figured that out. The farm I got her from (I worked there) was mostly horses being raised to race. Some of them had a sad life and don't think they lived long lives. 

I can't say much about the racing industry as a whole as I don't know that much about it. I just know what I saw and I am glad I got our horses out of there and that life.


----------



## FastTrax (May 11, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Isn't that what you are doing now?  Educating, I mean.  I think your point needs to be said, but so do many others and many others enjoy the Kentucky Derby, etc.  Not taking sides, no not at all.


I totally agree Pepper. Did the same SF member create  post #12 in the Sports thread about the Kentucky Derby Win?


----------



## ohioboy (May 11, 2022)

I can not fathom anyone attending a rodeo? What is entertaining about a horseman roping a calf and tying it down? Sickens me.


----------



## jerry old (May 11, 2022)

Oh, for goodness sakes-horses run in the pasture, in the wild, running meets some of their needs...
To work cattle you must have a highly trained  horse than can run...


----------



## ohioboy (May 11, 2022)

jerry old said:


> Oh, for goodness sakes-horses run in the pasture, in the wild, running meets some of their needs...


That is Nature, not Sport.


----------



## win231 (May 11, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> That is Nature, not Sport.


He knows that.  But people who like something need to rationalize it to make it OK.
And the more abhorrent something is, the more rationalization is needed.


----------



## win231 (May 12, 2022)

senior chef said:


> Mankind has been riding, pulling ultra heavy loads, and  racing horses since the beginning of time... to say nothing of horses in combat.
> 
> I find it extremely unlikely that the owner of a million dollar horse would ever deliberately do anything to harm that horse. Pain masking ? Sure, why not ?  After-all, humans consume pain masking drugs as a regular course.
> 
> In any event, race horses are routinely tested for illegal performance enhancing drugs.


^^^^ If it wasn't so pathetic, it would be funny.


----------



## Buckeye (May 12, 2022)

I copied this from one of my friends of FB:

Y’all wanna teach your kids a life lesson in 2 minutes? Show them the replay to the Kentucky Derby Race.
1. Not the best starting position 
2. Not the biggest or best horse 
3. Only made it into the race on account of another horse having to scratch
4. $30,000 horse against multi million dollar horses
It ain’t always about having the best of everything or being the biggest and favored. It’s about the size of heart and dedication to win and excel in everything you do! 
Well done Rich Strike


----------



## Pepper (May 12, 2022)

It's not like Rich Strike knew what he did.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 12, 2022)

Justice is a commodity.


----------

